# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Obstacle for chemists to use Ubuntu = ChemDraw

## tak1150

There is ONE thing that stands in the way of chemists who'd like to completely migrate from Windows to Linux...

It is the 2D Drawing software (or lack thereof)!
In Windows and Mac, we all use ChemDraw (I should be specific, for all of us who are organic chemists).

Xdrawchem is really getting there and I'm grateful for the developers, But it is not quite satisfactory (bugs, resolution, stability).

Some people might be aware that when one tries to install ChemDraw via Wine, it (v. 9, at least) installs but there is a major bug; atoms appear as black boxes.

I'd like to call on the bright ones who're reading this to help get ChemDraw to work with Wine. For a simpleton like me, all I can do is shuffle around native DLLs to no avail. They got IE6 to work with wine and made IE4Linux package. I'm confident somebody can!

May God bless you a bunch.

Tak

----------


## tak1150

Thought I'd post the screenshot of what I was talking about and the output in the terminal.



```
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x33fd28): stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x33df08): stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x33df08): stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x33e43c): stub
```

Screenshot.png

----------


## LaserJock

I know what you mean. I'm a Physical Chemist, so I don't do much _wet_ chemistry but it seems we have a lot of 2D molecular editors but none that quite stand up to ChemDraw. One you might look at is a Java app called JChemPaint (http://almost.cubic.uni-koeln.de/cdk/jcp). It seems nice. 

This is also why I'm trying to help out as much as I can on a really cool project called gchemutils (http://www.nongnu.org/gchemutils/) that is becoming a whole Chemistry suite (crystal viewer, 3d molecule viewer, periodic table, molecule calculator) and will soon be incorporating GChemPaint (http://www.nongnu.org/gchempaint/) another good 2D molecular editor.

-LaserJock

----------


## tak1150

Thanks for your tip.
Does JChemPaint or GChemPaint copy and paste into, say OpenOffice?

Because for us researchers, the most important use of these softwares is for presentation / publication.

So if I can't copy / paste into OO Impress or OO Writer, it's not much use (though I know I can save them as pics, etc). I noticed that no other Linux programs I've tried (Chemtool, BK..., a couple others I forgot) does that except for Xdrawchem.

----------


## briansers

Hi there!  As yet another physical chemist (and a spectroscopist as you might imagine) I don't need chemical drawing programs as much as some.  However, I too, still need them.  I was poking around the internets one day and found the following review:

http://groundstate.ca/chemdraw

It is fairly old (2004), but the reviewer does specifically address importing drawings into Open Office.  Hope it helps some.

----------


## tweedledee

> Thanks for your tip.
> Does JChemPaint or GChemPaint copy and paste into, say OpenOffice?
> 
> Because for us researchers, the most important use of these softwares is for presentation / publication.
> 
> So if I can't copy / paste into OO Impress or OO Writer, it's not much use (though I know I can save them as pics, etc). I noticed that no other Linux programs I've tried (Chemtool, BK..., a couple others I forgot) does that except for Xdrawchem.


While it's not "copy and paste," you can export from BKChem to an OO Draw file, which then integrates just fine into the rest of OO (as well as allowing for some advanced editing, once the structure is in place).  I find "copy and paste" solutions to be unreliable anyway when forced to convert a file to an MS format (especially presentations for Powerpoint), as the images often lose a great deal if they were not properly imported.  (Incidentally, that is true in Windows as well for OO -> Powerpoint, as well as Powerpoint -> Powerpoint if the version changes from 2000/XP to anything higher or vice versa.)

Personally I've found BKChem to be better for my purposes than ChemDraw (the recent versions spend too much time trying to change my structures for me!), but I only need it occasionally.  It also seems more reliable (stable) than most of the other tools (though I've not tried the Java-based ones).  I have hope for GChemPaint, but I don't think it's quite there yet.  Of course, I'm also partial to Python solutions, as I regularly use the language.

----------


## lbyrd33

> There is ONE thing that stands in the way of chemists who'd like to completely migrate from Windows to Linux...
> 
> It is the 2D Drawing software (or lack thereof)!
> In Windows and Mac, we all use ChemDraw (I should be specific, for all of us who are organic chemists).
> 
> Xdrawchem is really getting there and I'm grateful for the developers, But it is not quite satisfactory (bugs, resolution, stability).
> 
> Some people might be aware that when one tries to install ChemDraw via Wine, it (v. 9, at least) installs but there is a major bug; atoms appear as black boxes.
> 
> ...


I have a similar problem with installing Chemoffice 9 using crossover office. I dont have the black box problems as I can see all carbon-carbon bonds; however, when you want to put in a heteroatom I am left with just a blank white box where the atom should be. Everything else seems to work fine. Even though I cannot see the atom, the program does notice it as I can see the change in the mass.

----------


## tak1150

> I dont have the black box problems as I can see all carbon-carbon bonds; however, when you want to put in a heteroatom I am left with just a blank white box where the atom should be.


I meant to say that I only have problems with the heteroatoms as well. Also any text that you type in will be all black boxes!

This person claims on WINE App DB that s/he got it to work after installing "gdiplus.dll" I have tried that and it didn't work...

I don't have crossover (yet) but maybe if you put gdiplud.dll in your ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 folder, w/ all the Crossover stuff it might work...?

----------


## lbyrd33

> I meant to say that I only have problems with the heteroatoms as well. Also any text that you type in will be all black boxes!
> 
> This person claims on WINE App DB that s/he got it to work after installing "gdiplus.dll" I have tried that and it didn't work...
> 
> I don't have crossover (yet) but maybe if you put gdiplud.dll in your ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 folder, w/ all the Crossover stuff it might work...?


Thanks, Ill give it a try later.

----------


## Enverex

If it currently doesn't work in Wine even without tweaking then you could speak to Codeweavers about it and see how much they'd charge to get it fully working and supported. If you all chipped in then it may be affordable, just depends how much effort it would take and how many people want it.

One sidenote though, DO NOT use native DLLs unless you know it specifically needs them. Feeding Wine/CO native DLLs will normally break it unless there is good reason to use them.

----------


## tak1150

> mister_pink and everyone,
> 
>  CD10/11 do not really work under wine, as they require .NET 2.0 (which can be installed separately).
> I installed .NET and CD11, and I have come as far as seeing the program window, but the real problem is not being able to register.
> 
> It is like the registration scripts cannot access the internet. It just sits there, and then it gives you an error. If I remember correctly, I monitored the network for activity while trying to authenticate the software, and there was none.
> 
> If anyone cracks this open, please let us know =)


I have had the same problem with ChemOffice 9 and I contacted CambridgeSoft. I gave them my serial number and they gave me an activation code that you can type in so that you don't have to register it over the Internet. As long as you have a legitimate license, you should be able to do so.

So it sounds like if you just do the above, you will be the first one to use CD 11 under Linux! Please let us know how it turns out.




> And this one goes out to all makers of chemistry software; Cleaning a structure should not cause the rotation of the structure - only the adjustment of the bond angles. One develops a favourite view of compounds one works with, and, say, a carbonyl doesnt always need to have the oxygen upwards =)
> 
> Please forgive me and correct me if any of the above complaints are wrong, and I just havent found the right option.


It's a small but good point. I agree with you about the "clean up structure" feature.

----------


## richardmandle

Hello

 I am new here, and to linux. I have been trying to get ChemBio Office Ultra 11 to work also, and have *almost* succeded. ChemDraw loads although i cant actually draw anything or do anything, but it loads and thats something! I registered it by badgering cambridgesoft for an activation code, after installing a few dll's it happily loads but crashes if i try to access preferences or load previous chemdraw files. if i get it to run propperly i'll let you know

Richard

----------


## canakas

> So it sounds like if you just do the above, you will be the first one to use CD 11 under Linux! Please let us know how it turns out.


I will indeed try this, but tell me how did you get the verification code program to work under Wine? (this).

Last I tried it gave me a tiny window saying: "Verification code=0-38" 
I'll post back when I have results.

By the way Richard, did you install NET 2.0 through winetricks?

-canakas

----------


## canakas

Hello, 

I am trying the CD11 again. After installing .NET 2.0 with no errors. Also installed mono-2.0-devel to be up to date on the gdiplus side.
Wine is 1.1.15 from the repos. Windows version is set to Win2k during install of .NET 2.0 and back XP afterwards.

Also I had to get the VB6 library MSVBVM60.dll and put it in \windows\system32 to make the installer run. 

I am prompted with request of serial and such, and this time internet activation worked like a charm!!! Must be some Wine-update.

The first part of the installer crashes with the following messages in terminal;



```
~/.wine/drive_c/CSTEMP$ wine install.exe
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb4eb14,7910,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32fa2c), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb4eb14,7910,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32fa2c), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb4eb14,159296,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_get_hPal unimplemented for type 3. Returning 0 palette.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_SaveAsFile (0x131670)->(0x15f6a8, 0, (nil)), hacked stub.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render Not quite correct implementation of rendering icons...
err:ole:CoGetClassObject class {100202c1-e260-11cf-ae68-00aa004a34d5} not registered
err:ole:create_server class {100202c1-e260-11cf-ae68-00aa004a34d5} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {100202c1-e260-11cf-ae68-00aa004a34d5} could be created for context 0x5
fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"manny" (nil) 0x33f77c (nil) 0x33f780 0x33f774 - stub
fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"manny" 0x1330a8 0x33f77c 0x132718 0x33f780 0x33f774 - stub
fixme:msi:ACTION_HandleStandardAction unhandled standard action L"SetODBCFolders"
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub MsiUnpublishAssemblies -> 6 ignored L"MsiAssembly" table values
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:msi:MsiEnumProductsExA (null) (null) 4 0 0x7e1b4698 0x7e1b467c (nil) (nil)
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT"
err:module:import_dll Library MFC80.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\CSTEMP\\Cambridgesoft\\Activation\\ActivateProduct.exe") not found
err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\CSTEMP\\Cambridgesoft\\Activation\\ActivateProduct.exe" failed, status c0000135
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_Render Not quite correct implementation of rendering icons...
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb4f0b4,7910,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32fa2c), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb4f0b4,97564,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_SaveAsFile (0x133f80)->(0x150af8, 0, (nil)), hacked stub.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,502,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32fa2c), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,7910,0,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32fa2c), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,159296,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,504,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OleLoadPictureEx (0xb5176c,1264,1,{7bf80980-bf32-101a-8bbb-00aa00300cab},x=0,y=0,f=0,0x32f9fc), partially implemented.
fixme:ole:OLEPictureImpl_SaveAsFile (0x1613f8)->(0x197cc8, 0, (nil)), hacked stub.
```

Then I click begin installation and I am requested to repair .NET 2.0 which I accept. This leads to the lines below and a crash in setup.exe;



```
fixme:advapi:DecryptFileA "C:\\windows\\temp\\IXP000.TMP\\" 00000000
fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),0x33f3c0,0x00000001,0x33f3e8) stub
fixme:advapi:LsaClose (0xcafe) stub
fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"manny" (nil) 0x7de4a4f8 (nil) 0x7de4a4fc 0x7de4a4f0 - stub
fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"manny" 0x14d0f8 0x7de4a4f8 0x14d668 0x7de4a4fc 0x7de4a4f0 - stub
fixme:msi:ACTION_HandleStandardAction unhandled standard action L"SetODBCFolders"
err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from apartment threaded to multi-threaded
fixme:msi:ACTION_CustomAction Rollback only action... rollbacks not supported yet
fixme:msi:ACTION_CustomAction Rollback only action... rollbacks not supported yet
err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from apartment threaded to multi-threaded
err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub MsiUnpublishAssemblies -> 2 ignored L"MsiAssembly" table values
err:rpc:I_RpcGetBuffer no binding
err:rpc:I_RpcGetBuffer no binding
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub DeleteServices -> 4 ignored L"ServiceControl" table values
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveRegistryValues -> 4 ignored L"RemoveRegistry" table values
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveDuplicateFiles -> 7 ignored L"DuplicateFile" table values
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveFolders -> 16 ignored L"CreateFolder" table values
fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub BindImage -> 8 ignored L"BindImage" table values
fixme:ntdll:server_ioctl_file Unsupported ioctl 900a4 (device=9 access=0 func=29 method=0)
err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"InstallFinalize" returned 1603
fixme:imm:ImmDisableIME (-1): stub
err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from multi-threaded to apartment threaded
err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from multi-threaded to apartment threaded
fixme:richedit:ME_HandleMessage EM_SETMARGINS: stub
fixme:richedit:ME_HandleMessage EM_SETMARGINS: stub
err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize
err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize
```




The second part of the installer installs CD and C3D with quite a few errors in terminal.
When launching the program it appears, then backs out with the following lines;



```
~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CambridgeSoft/ChemOffice2008/ChemDraw$ wine ChemDraw.exe
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.MFC"
err:module:import_dll Library MFC80.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\CambridgeSoft\\ChemOffice2008\\Common\\Extensions\\Online\\Online11.dll") not found
err:ole:COMPOBJ_DllList_Add couldn't load in-process dll L"C:\\Program Files\\CambridgeSoft\\ChemOffice2008\\Common\\Extensions\\Online\\Online11.dll"
err:ole:create_server class {10bc9a49-4c78-4f4f-9f9a-3dd69162ed4b} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {10bc9a49-4c78-4f4f-9f9a-3dd69162ed4b} could be created for context 0x7
fixme:gdiplus:GdipCreateBitmapFromGraphics hacked stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x32fdbc): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebe8820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:commdlg:PrintDlgExA (0x32fac0) stub
wine: Call from 0x7b844fc0 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipGetVisibleClipBounds, aborting
wine: Unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipGetVisibleClipBounds called at address 0x7b844fc0 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
Unhandled exception: unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipGetVisibleClipBounds called in 32-bit code (0x7b845036).
Register dump:
 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b
 EIP:7b845036 ESP:0032f2a8 EBP:0032f30c EFLAGS:00000212(   - 00      - -IA1)
 EAX:7b82eed5 EBX:7b8b4df8 ECX:00000000 EDX:0032f330
 ESI:0032f330 EDI:02f66948
Stack dump:
0x0032f2a8:  0032f330 00000008 00000002 7eb109f4
0x0032f2b8:  80000100 00000001 00000000 7b844fc0
0x0032f2c8:  00000002 7e1d7da0 7e1d85d7 0032f314
0x0032f2d8:  7eaba6fd 0032f300 00000000 7e1b77b8
0x0032f2e8:  00000000 0032f308 f710689a 02f653a0
0x0032f2f8:  401f1b7f 00000000 00000000 00ffffff
Backtrace:
=>0 0x7b845036 in kernel32 (+0x25036) (0x0032f30c)
  1 0x7e1d7d26 in gdiplus (+0x27d26) (0x0032f33c)
  2 0x7e1b2678 in gdiplus (+0x2678) (0x0032f40c)
  3 0x0059be4d in chemdraw (+0x19be4d) (0x0032f4b0)
  4 0x0058dbea in chemdraw (+0x18dbea) (0x0032f644)
  5 0x7ebf42da WINPROC_wrapper+0x1a() in user32 (0x0032f674)
  6 0x7ebf49be WINPROC_wrapper+0x6fe() in user32 (0x0032f6b4)
  7 0x7ebf9215 in user32 (+0xb9215) (0x0032fb84)
  8 0x7ebf9e0a in user32 (+0xb9e0a) (0x0032fbc4)
  9 0x7ebbade1 in user32 (+0x7ade1) (0x0032fc24)
  10 0x7ebbeefd in user32 (+0x7eefd) (0x0032fc84)
  11 0x7ebbf36a SendMessageW+0x4a() in user32 (0x0032fcc4)
  12 0x7ebcbf8b RedrawWindow+0x1db() in user32 (0x0032fd24)
  13 0x7ebcd435 UpdateWindow+0x35() in user32 (0x0032fd44)
  14 0x007ebe3b in chemdraw (+0x3ebe3b) (0x0032fd64)
  15 0x00610d17 in chemdraw (+0x210d17) (0x0032fe30)
  16 0x007f6f73 in chemdraw (+0x3f6f73) (0x0032fe78)
  17 0x00d36c2b in chemdraw (+0x936c2b) (0x0032ff08)
  18 0x7b877c87 in kernel32 (+0x57c87) (0x0032ffe8)
0x7b845036: movl	0xfffffffc(%ebp),%ebx
Modules:
Module	Address			Debug info	Name (103 modules)
PE	  400000- 1307000	Export          chemdraw
PE	 1970000- 1a1e000	Deferred        cawprop
PE	 1b20000- 1c04000	Deferred        regcodecom11
PE	78000000-78044000	Deferred        msvcrt
PE	78130000-781cb000	Deferred        msvcr80
ELF	7b800000-7b93c000	Export          kernel32<elf>
  \-PE	7b820000-7b93c000	\               kernel32
ELF	7bc00000-7bcad000	Deferred        ntdll<elf>
  \-PE	7bc10000-7bcad000	\               ntdll
ELF	7bf00000-7bf03000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
PE	7c420000-7c4a7000	Deferred        msvcp80
ELF	7da43000-7da70000	Deferred        ws2_32<elf>
  \-PE	7da50000-7da70000	\               ws2_32
ELF	7db2e000-7db4a000	Deferred        localspl<elf>
  \-PE	7db30000-7db4a000	\               localspl
ELF	7db4a000-7db7d000	Deferred        libxslt.so.1
ELF	7db7d000-7dbbc000	Deferred        urlmon<elf>
  \-PE	7db80000-7dbbc000	\               urlmon
ELF	7dbbc000-7dcdc000	Deferred        libxml2.so.2
ELF	7dcdc000-7dd2c000	Deferred        msxml3<elf>
  \-PE	7dce0000-7dd2c000	\               msxml3
ELF	7df4e000-7df52000	Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0
ELF	7df52000-7df9f000	Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11
ELF	7df9f000-7dfaf000	Deferred        libtasn1.so.3
ELF	7dfaf000-7dfc2000	Deferred        libresolv.so.2
ELF	7dfc2000-7dfca000	Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0
ELF	7dfca000-7dffc000	Deferred        libcrypt.so.1
ELF	7dffc000-7e072000	Deferred        libgnutls.so.13
ELF	7e072000-7e095000	Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3
ELF	7e095000-7e122000	Deferred        libkrb5.so.3
ELF	7e122000-7e14b000	Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2
ELF	7e14b000-7e17e000	Deferred        libcups.so.2
ELF	7e180000-7e198000	Deferred        spoolss<elf>
  \-PE	7e190000-7e198000	\               spoolss
ELF	7e198000-7e1e7000	Export          gdiplus<elf>
  \-PE	7e1b0000-7e1e7000	\               gdiplus
ELF	7e1e7000-7e2cd000	Deferred        oleaut32<elf>
  \-PE	7e200000-7e2cd000	\               oleaut32
ELF	7e2cd000-7e302000	Deferred        winspool<elf>
  \-PE	7e2d0000-7e302000	\               winspool
ELF	7e302000-7e3ae000	Deferred        comdlg32<elf>
  \-PE	7e310000-7e3ae000	\               comdlg32
ELF	7e3ae000-7e3d6000	Deferred        oledlg<elf>
  \-PE	7e3b0000-7e3d6000	\               oledlg
ELF	7e3d6000-7e3f8000	Deferred        mpr<elf>
  \-PE	7e3e0000-7e3f8000	\               mpr
ELF	7e3f8000-7e449000	Deferred        wininet<elf>
  \-PE	7e400000-7e449000	\               wininet
ELF	7e476000-7e4db000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
  \-PE	7e480000-7e4db000	\               rpcrt4
ELF	7e4db000-7e5e8000	Deferred        ole32<elf>
  \-PE	7e500000-7e5e8000	\               ole32
ELF	7e5e9000-7e5ec000	Deferred        libkeyutils.so.1
ELF	7e5ff000-7e632000	Deferred        uxtheme<elf>
  \-PE	7e610000-7e632000	\               uxtheme
ELF	7e632000-7e63b000	Deferred        libxcursor.so.1
ELF	7e63b000-7e640000	Deferred        libxfixes.so.3
ELF	7e640000-7e643000	Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1
ELF	7e643000-7e649000	Deferred        libxrandr.so.2
ELF	7e649000-7e651000	Deferred        libxrender.so.1
ELF	7e651000-7e656000	Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1
ELF	7e656000-7e659000	Deferred        libxinerama.so.1
ELF	7e659000-7e679000	Deferred        imm32<elf>
  \-PE	7e660000-7e679000	\               imm32
ELF	7e679000-7e67e000	Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6
ELF	7e67e000-7e696000	Deferred        libxcb.so.1
ELF	7e696000-7e699000	Deferred        libxau.so.6
ELF	7e699000-7e780000	Deferred        libx11.so.6
ELF	7e780000-7e78e000	Deferred        libxext.so.6
ELF	7e78e000-7e7a6000	Deferred        libice.so.6
ELF	7e7a6000-7e7ae000	Deferred        libsm.so.6
ELF	7e7ae000-7e7b1000	Deferred        libcom_err.so.2
ELF	7e7c8000-7e860000	Deferred        winex11<elf>
  \-PE	7e7e0000-7e860000	\               winex11
ELF	7e88b000-7e8ac000	Deferred        libexpat.so.1
ELF	7e8ac000-7e8d6000	Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1
ELF	7e8f0000-7e95d000	Deferred        libfreetype.so.6
ELF	7e95d000-7e95f000	Deferred        libxcb-xlib.so.0
ELF	7e977000-7ea38000	Deferred        comctl32<elf>
  \-PE	7e980000-7ea38000	\               comctl32
ELF	7ea38000-7ea8c000	Deferred        advapi32<elf>
  \-PE	7ea40000-7ea8c000	\               advapi32
ELF	7ea8c000-7eb2a000	Deferred        gdi32<elf>
  \-PE	7eaa0000-7eb2a000	\               gdi32
ELF	7eb2a000-7ec74000	Export          user32<elf>
  \-PE	7eb40000-7ec74000	\               user32
ELF	7ec74000-7eccf000	Deferred        shlwapi<elf>
  \-PE	7ec80000-7eccf000	\               shlwapi
ELF	7eccf000-7ee58000	Deferred        shell32<elf>
  \-PE	7ece0000-7ee58000	\               shell32
ELF	7ee58000-7ee6b000	Deferred        shfolder<elf>
  \-PE	7ee60000-7ee6b000	\               shfolder
ELF	7ef8b000-7ef96000	Deferred        libnss_files.so.2
ELF	7ef96000-7efa0000	Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2
ELF	7efa0000-7efb8000	Deferred        libnsl.so.1
ELF	7efb8000-7efc1000	Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2
ELF	7efc1000-7efe6000	Deferred        libm.so.6
ELF	7efe6000-7effb000	Deferred        libz.so.1
ELF	b7d13000-b7d17000	Deferred        libdl.so.2
ELF	b7d17000-b7e66000	Deferred        libc.so.6
ELF	b7e66000-b7e7e000	Deferred        libpthread.so.0
ELF	b7e98000-b7fd3000	Deferred        libwine.so.1
ELF	b7fd5000-b7ff1000	Deferred        ld-linux.so.2
Threads:
process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)
00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\CambridgeSoft\ChemOffice2008\ChemDraw\ChemDraw.exe
	00000021    0
	00000020    0
	00000019    0
	00000018    0
	00000009    0 <==
0000000c 
	00000013    0
	00000012    0
	0000000e    0
	0000000d    0
0000000f 
	00000015    0
	00000014    0
	00000011    0
	00000010    0
00000016 
	00000017    0
0000001a 
	0000001f    0
	0000001e    0
	0000001d    0
	0000001c    0
	0000001b    0
Backtrace:
=>0 0x7b845036 in kernel32 (+0x25036) (0x0032f30c)
  1 0x7e1d7d26 in gdiplus (+0x27d26) (0x0032f33c)
  2 0x7e1b2678 in gdiplus (+0x2678) (0x0032f40c)
  3 0x0059be4d in chemdraw (+0x19be4d) (0x0032f4b0)
  4 0x0058dbea in chemdraw (+0x18dbea) (0x0032f644)
  5 0x7ebf42da WINPROC_wrapper+0x1a() in user32 (0x0032f674)
  6 0x7ebf49be WINPROC_wrapper+0x6fe() in user32 (0x0032f6b4)
  7 0x7ebf9215 in user32 (+0xb9215) (0x0032fb84)
  8 0x7ebf9e0a in user32 (+0xb9e0a) (0x0032fbc4)
  9 0x7ebbade1 in user32 (+0x7ade1) (0x0032fc24)
  10 0x7ebbeefd in user32 (+0x7eefd) (0x0032fc84)
  11 0x7ebbf36a SendMessageW+0x4a() in user32 (0x0032fcc4)
  12 0x7ebcbf8b RedrawWindow+0x1db() in user32 (0x0032fd24)
  13 0x7ebcd435 UpdateWindow+0x35() in user32 (0x0032fd44)
  14 0x007ebe3b in chemdraw (+0x3ebe3b) (0x0032fd64)
  15 0x00610d17 in chemdraw (+0x210d17) (0x0032fe30)
  16 0x007f6f73 in chemdraw (+0x3f6f73) (0x0032fe78)
  17 0x00d36c2b in chemdraw (+0x936c2b) (0x0032ff08)
  18 0x7b877c87 in kernel32 (+0x57c87) (0x0032ffe8)
wine: Call from 0x7b844fc0 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipGetVisibleClipBounds, aborting
wine: Call from 0x7b844fc0 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipGetVisibleClipBounds, aborting
```

As you can see it is quite nasty. I believe it is a lack of support for some of the graphics portion of CD11 through GDI+, but I am only guessing.

Hope the right people see this, and can make more sense of it than me.

best regards
-canakas

----------


## mister_pink

I'm trying this now.

I installed .net as you said, and chemoffice. Couldn't get the registration to work so I'm trying by email. What mono thing did you install? I get the same as you got though, if I choose activate later then the program opens and instantly disappears.

Looks like the same error as yours, something to do with GDI+. Don't know what to do about that really, might require more native dlls perhaps?

----------


## mister_pink

SUCCESS!!!

I copied gdiplus.dll from my windows install to wine and ChemDraw now runs!

Still can't activate, but hopefully I'll be able to get a code by email/telephone!

 :Very Happy: 

I should add - its really choppy, and I haven't actually tried anything out properly yet.

But still, I can draw things!

----------


## tak1150

You may want to start over in a new wine bottle.
I used the .NET that comes with ChemOffice (you don't need to install anything but the ChemOffice exe package). What version of ChemOffice are you using? If 9, it comes with .NET. If older than 7 (i think), you don't even need .Net.

----------


## canakas

OK I stuck the gdiplus.dll in system32, with Chemdraw.exe and in common/DLLs, I can now also avoid crash on startup! I got the DLL from DLL-files.com

Which of these folders where the right one to use?

Okey so heres the terminal output of me entering, setting document standard to ACS 1996(I have to do this to make the drawing area appear, as it starts out as grey) and drawing diethylether.



```
~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CambridgeSoft/ChemOffice2008/ChemDraw$ wine ChemDraw.exe
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32f61c,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:actctx:parse_depend_manifests Could not find dependent assembly L"Microsoft.VC80.MFC"
err:module:import_dll Library MFC80.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\CambridgeSoft\\ChemOffice2008\\Common\\Extensions\\Online\\Online11.dll") not found
err:ole:COMPOBJ_DllList_Add couldn't load in-process dll L"C:\\Program Files\\CambridgeSoft\\ChemOffice2008\\Common\\Extensions\\Online\\Online11.dll"
err:ole:create_server class {10bc9a49-4c78-4f4f-9f9a-3dd69162ed4b} not registered
err:ole:CoGetClassObject no class object {10bc9a49-4c78-4f4f-9f9a-3dd69162ed4b} could be created for context 0x7
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x32fdbc): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:dciman:DCICreatePrimary 0x364 0x186129c
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=(nil)): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x7ebfb820): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0x110000): stub
fixme:commdlg:PrintDlgExA (0x32fac0) stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x32fa4c): stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x32dfac): stub
```

I have limited knowledge about Microsoft products but I suppose we should look into "Microsoft.VF80.MFC" and "MFC80.DLL" wherever its contained...

tak1150: We(at least I am) using CD 11.
mister_pink: the mono-2.0-devel is just some newer GDI for linux I found, it didnt seem to make much of a difference though. Or maybe it was this that enabled activation for me??

It is easy to cause a crash(here is me trying to predict the carbon spectrum):


```
fixme:bitmap:CreateBitmapIndirect planes = 8
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x32dfac): stub
fixme:commdlg:PrintDlgExA (0x32f168) stub
fixme:ole:OleUIAddVerbMenuA ((nil), (null), 0x280, 16, 65, 66, 0, 0, 0x32dfac): stub
Killed
```

I'll try more when I get home later.

-canakas

----------


## mister_pink

I found predicting spectra crashed it. I've activated now by email, so thats not too much of a worry. Can't understand why it didn't work normally - I could see it trying to connect to their server by https. 

I'll try playing around a bit more later to see if other native dlls help it or not. It's quite buggy, but a bit usable at least now! I could draw things and save them to disk fairly well.

Did you find it was really slow as well?

And btw, I only put the dll in system32 so I guess thats all you need!

----------


## canakas

Hello there,

Yes its a little bit choppy. I'll post back if I can wrap my head around what it needs..

-canakas

----------


## mister_pink

Well after a bit of a play around I haven't really got anywhere. There was an error about ntdll.dll which I copied across, the error went away but nothing improved.

I think there's an issue with fonts - try writing anything and it locks up temporarily and nothing appears. I tried putting font debug on and it gave tons of output, so I tried again with only font error output and didn't get anything I could work with.

I think we need someone who actually knows something about wine to look at this...

----------


## tak1150

Canakas-

Due to the .NET 2 issue, you cannot use ChemDraw >9. The latest version you can use is 9 (v9 uses .NET 1).

----------


## mister_pink

> Canakas-
> 
> Due to the .NET 2 issue, you cannot use ChemDraw >9. The latest version you can use is 9 (v9 uses .NET 1).


What do you mean by "the .NET 2 issue"? (emphasis on "the"!) We both have it installed and are now trying to fathom out how to make it work properly - it starts, and you can draw, save and edit molecules. You just can't do anything that requires text. I might try a newer version of wine to see if that helps. 

ChemScript, on the other hand, seems to be working perfectly, which is actually pretty helpful. Unfortunately you can't import the modules into native python, you have to use python in wine.

----------


## tak1150

MR pink

Which version are you referring to?

----------


## mister_pink

> MR pink
> 
> Which version are you referring to?


ChemOffice Ultra 11. Read the previous page of discussion on this thread - I posted how I managed it there.

----------


## tak1150

> What do you mean by "the .NET 2 issue"? (emphasis on "the"!) We both have it installed and are now trying to fathom out how to make it work properly - it starts, and you can draw, save and edit molecules. You just can't do anything that requires text. I might try a newer version of wine to see if that helps.


Your text problem must be very similar to the problems I was having more than a year ago (see the very beginning part of the thread). I couldn't find the articles for it, but I remember I read that that problem was due to .NET 1 not playing nice with WINE. Then around the time WINE v.1.0 came out, that problem was solved. (thus I can now use ChemDraw 9 with wine)

While this page labels .NET 2 support as gold, I read elsewhere that WINE still doesn't work well with .NET 2, which is also my experience.

----------


## canakas

Dear tak1150,

How are you attempting to install .NET 2.0 ?

I used winetricks...

best regards
-canakas

----------


## tak1150

Oh, I didn't see that.
Thanks, canakas.

mister_pink,
Did you use winetricks and still get the problem where you can't type letters in ChemDraw?

Tak

----------


## mister_pink

I didn't use winetricks. I had a .net installer archived from when I used XP. I just ran it and it seemed to work.

I did find a bug report that seemed to explain the issue, can't remember where I found it though. I'll post it if I find it again

----------


## canakas

Hello colleagues,

I installed a fresh Intrepid (Ubuntu Studio flavour), and figured I would shortly sum up how I got ChemDraw 11 to work again:

-Add Wine to the sources (description in the ubuntu download section on winehq.org)
-Install Wine 1.1.17 from repos
-Get winetricks as stated here
-Install .NET 2.0 and some necessary libraries. I installed them one by one but you could presumably run


```
sh winetricks dotnet20 corefonts vb6run vcrun2005 mono22
```

-Start the ChemBioOffice11 installer and activate over internet (it worked again!)
-The .NET 2.0 repair/installer stops and I helped it along by ending the ngen.exe process in system monitor. This made the .NET installer say it installed successfully... The CBO-installer continues and proceeds to completion with no apparent errors.
-Start ChemDraw

***

New things:
-ChemDraw now starts with the first blank page open and active as it should and not with the page crumbled in a corner with a grey background. Maybe you guys got this one right the first time.

Please post stuff from terminal if it puts out something interesting that can point to what we are missing to get the GUI not to crash when doing more than drawing, like NMR-prediction and such...

-canakas

----------


## barbarosreis

hey;
I am very new to linux-almost 30 mins- and i first checked chem draw or any equivalent program at ubuntu. and read your posts but i couldt get what should i do.

as i understand we can use chemdraw but we should do something tricky.

if someone tell what should i do. i will be very close to uninstall win.

thanks

----------


## canakas

Hello there,

Wow 30min you are brave! =)
 it took me a year of much frustration to gain the knowledge I needed to be able to get ChemDraw11 to work...I also had help from mister_pink here on the forum.

I think a little searching around the ubuntu/wine guides should help you understand the recipe in a better way than I am able to explain...sorry about that.

but I would recommend that you go for something a little less unstable if you want to do some serious chemistry work in linux...  :Capital Razz: 

 Several nice softwares were mentioned earlier in this thread I believe
Maybe the Marvin-bundle suits your needs...

by the way 
CD 12 is out.. I will post back here when I do try it in Wine.

mister_pink: have you installed it yet?

cheers

----------


## barbarosreis

I even didnt know how diffucult to use chemdraw on ubuntu.

I checked bkchem and gchempaint. they are nice but i cant something i easy do in chemdraw.

in bkchem you cant rotate a part of molecule even if you select a part of molecule program rotate all of it.

sometimes bond angles not so correct i know chemdraw not a genius for that but it's much better especially when heteroatom is encounter.

and nmr predict is a good properties for chem draw sometimes help me to faster decisions.

converting molecule name to structure and structure to name also is very useful.

sure, one of the biggest problem is that these softwares cannot open or save cdx format  -chemdraw- 

are there any more option i can check

----------


## canakas

I completely agree with you. 
I don't know of any native linux chemistry application that can do what we can do in ChemBioDraw... :Sad: 

You can try MarvinSketch from the JChem-suite from ChemAxon... it is free you just have to register and a few things... It is not as good a GUI as CD, but it has some nice features like pKa-estimation. It also works pretty well with its brother MarvinSpace (like a simple Chem3D), although the structure optimization algorithms are not the strongest.

----------


## mister_pink

Unfortunately I no longer do chemistry, so I don't have access to chemdraw. Would be interested to know if anyone gets it working properly though.

----------


## rutulian

Just noticed this thread. My $0.02....

I'm writing my dissertation. The Marvin-suite is awesome!!!! Yes, ChemDraw is the standard, but I've been doing some cheminformatics work, and the Marvin tools are far better suited to the task then the Cambridgesoft stuff. ChemDraw itself is nice, but I've always hated everything else from them: Chem3D, ChemFinder, etc.... And the constant activation nagging really irks me. It's designed to be Windows-only software, so it has a lot of annoying Windows-isms. MarvinSketch is a bit different. If you're used to ChemDraw, it might be a bit frustrating at first. But when you get used to the flow, the interface is actually very efficient and nice. And the figures it generates are very nice (high resolution bitmaps or vector-based, your choice).

My current workflow:
1) Structures drawn in MarvinSketch  -->  Stored in an InstantJChem database
2) With the database I can easily sort and query for particular structures and add metadata like entry #'s and NMR data. If you process your NMRs with MestRec (yes, it works in Linux too!) and store them as a .png or whatever, you can link them to your records in InstantJChem so that you can quickly retrieve the NMR for any given compound in the database.
3) Use MarvinSketch again to assemble the reaction schemes
4) Use the included MolConverter program to export the .mrv files to .svg files, and then use Inkscape to convert those to .eps files
5) Use latex with the chemstyle package to automatically manage the compound numbering and referencing

There are some issues....
1) MarvinSketch doesn't have precision alignment tools, so the schemes can be a little painful. I guess it depends on how OCD you are. I was able to manage, but some more of the common vector illustration tools would be nice (keyboard positioning, alignment and distribution of groups, rulers, guides, snap to grid, etc). Maybe those will come in a future release.

2) Also, MarvinSketch doesn't export directly to EPS. It does export to PDF, but depending on what you are doing, that may not be good enough. The chemstyle package, for example, uses the PSFrag utility which, of course, only works on postscript files. The SVG route is a usable workaround, but then you have to add Inkscape processing to your workflow. Every additional step is more time....

3) InstantJChem doesn't support fields with rich text. In many cases this is just aesthetic, but it really helps when you are storing NMR data.

Anyhow, that's a bit longwinded, but I just thought I should put in a plug for ChemAxon. Running programs critical for my work under WINE is not particularly desirable to me. Of the available tools that run natively under Linux, ChemAxon's are definitely the best. Yes, I've tried them all. GChempaint is promising, but it needs a lot more work.

----------


## lastpook

Hello, everyone
Does anybody know if GChemPaint works with Karmic Koala? I have totally failed with installation (it seems like package 'gcu' is named 'gcu-bin' now and therefore ./configure returns error all the time)

As for Marvine. Really rocks after I have realized how to use shortcuts for radicals  :Smile:

----------


## jbrefort

Seems there is no gchempaint package in karmic. You might try one from debian (testing has 0.10.9 which is ways better than 0.8.6, but you will need to update gcu-bin at least to the same version).

Replying to the previous post, I'd say that I agree that gchempaint needs a lot more work. May be it will never reach a full-featured state just because it is a one man project. I failed to find other interested developers.

----------


## lastpook

> Seems there is no gchempaint package in karmic. You might try one from debian (testing has 0.10.9 which is ways better than 0.8.6, but you will need to update gcu-bin at least to the same version).


I have installed 0.10.9 and 0.10.8 in Karmic but unfortunatelly after installation none of the applications can be launched.


```
gchempaint-0.10: error while loading shared libraries: libgchempaint-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
gchem3d-0.10: error while loading shared libraries: libgcu-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
gchemcalc-0.10: error while loading shared libraries: libgcu-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Where one can get these libraries for Ubuntu 9.10?

After using Marvin for a while I've found that there is no way to draw multistep retrosynthetic schemes. weird, isn't it?

----------


## LaserJock

For people wanting GChemPaint for Ubuntu 9.10, I've just uploaded it to the Debichem PPA. If you're running Ubuntu go to the Software Sources and add ppa:debichem/ppa in the third party tab. Reload the repositories and install/upgrade gchempaint. For command line users you can use the following:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:debichem/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install gchempaint
```

That repository also has Avogadro, the awesome 3D molecular editor, that people might also find useful.

Hope that helps,

LaserJock

----------


## lastpook

Thanks!

----------


## Captain_Rage

Many thanks for posting the PPA address! Though I wonder why GChemPaint isn't in the official Ubuntu repositories...

----------


## LaserJock

> Many thanks for posting the PPA address! Though I wonder why GChemPaint isn't in the official Ubuntu repositories...


It is in the official Ubuntu repositories (gchempaint) but we use the PPA to provide newer versions where we can for stable Ubuntu releases. Ubuntu's update policy is fairly strict and doesn't generally allow completely new software releases, only critical bug fixes.

----------


## repunante

For years and years I was using all the list of software available in Linux to draw structures of molecules, changing from one to another again and again. It was impossible to find a proper one: not enough features, annoying interfaces, poor quality of the results,...
So at the end I was using chemdraw for windows with wine, having good results but feeling a bit uncomfortable, you know, I don't like to run something from Windows in Linux, call it scrupulousness maybe.

Today I tried Bkchem, I think this it is the 4th time I tried it in several years. I always had problems with it, maybe because I run it with Gnome the lines are crap (the letters are nice though). The main problem was the stability, it always crashed for no apparent reason.
Today it didn't crash, it wash smooth and stable, I couldn't change the kde feeling but at least it was working. My surprise was that I could do everything I needed, write heteroatoms directly to the structure, scale some molecules leaving the others with the original size, put brackets, move the structures easily, rotate them ... in the chemdraw way: intuitive and easy.

The only bad thing was that I couldn't copy the scheme directly to openoffice but I save it to a svg file and I pasted it in the document with an excellent quality. It was strange for me, because the lines looked awful in Bkchem but in openoffice looked quite neat. I printed it out and now I have it in front of me: I cannot believe the result, just perfect.
Bkchem made my day.

PS. sorry about the possible mistakes in my narration, I'm learning slowly.

----------


## billyjmc

@repunante,

This is very similar to my experience. BKchem doesn't look too nice on-screen, but you can't argue with the results. I love that it natively saves the product in SVG. It makes it easy to process into something else, like PDF or PS for inclusion in a LaTeX document. (Also, the project has recently been taken over by a new programmer, so it's likely to see some more updates in the near future. Woo!)

I've found that MarvinSketch is too clever for its own good. Sometimes I want to simply write free-form labels instead of actual atoms or functional groups. And I don't like how the "atoms" are centered in their locations -- left-align, please. Finally, converting them to a reasonable vector graphic form that I'm satisfied with has been somewhat painful, but certainly not insurmountable.

With that all said, I have scripts and makefiles for doing the heavy lifting for all these conversions. Maybe someone will find them useful...

http://people.tamu.edu/~bjmcculloch/

----------


## billyjmc

I'm now using ChemDraw on Linux. My version of Wine (1.1.42) works fine (if a but slow on startup) for CD7, which is sufficient for my purposes.

Perhaps more interestingly, though, for all those fans of TeX et al., is that I've managed to script the conversion from native CDX format to any filetype ChemDraw is capable of.

I've detailed the procedure at my website (URL below), but will give a summary here for archival purposes.

http://people.tamu.edu/~bjmcculloch/

*cdx2eps.pl
*

```
#!/path/to/windows/version/of/ActivePerl/perl.exe
# Usage: cdx2eps.pl <input document 1> [input document 2] [...]

use strict;
use warnings;

use Win32::OLE;
use File::Basename;
use Cwd 'abs_path';

my $ChemDraw = Win32::OLE->new('ChemDraw.Application', 'Quit');

foreach ( @ARGV ) {
    my $absolute = abs_path($_);
    my ($filename, $directory, $suffix) = fileparse($absolute, ".cdx");
    my $input = $directory . $filename . $suffix;
    my $output = $directory . $filename . ".eps";
    $ChemDraw->Application->Documents->Open($input)->SaveAs($output);
}
```

One caveat here is that even though I've given the "Quit" command to Chemdraw, it never does (Wine has a few bugs when working with COM Automation, apparently). You can kill it of course, but that's a pain. You also can't, as far as I can tell, specify options for the save process, e.g. resolution of a PNG. Otherwise, this works great. ChemDraw is smart enough to output the proper filetype based on the output filename.

----------


## mfomich

Hi!
My problem is that the window of ChemDraw 7 under Wine is almost totally invisible. It means I see only a kind of refraction. :Smile:  Any suggestions please?

Ubuntu 11.04
Wine 1.2.2
ChemDraw 7.0

UPD. Sorry. I had to wait more. The start was quite sluggish. Finally, it worked fine.

----------


## repunante

> @repunante,
> 
> This is very similar to my experience. BKchem doesn't look too nice on-screen, but you can't argue with the results. I love that it natively saves the product in SVG. It makes it easy to process into something else, like PDF or PS for inclusion in a LaTeX document. (Also, the project has recently been taken over by a new programmer, so it's likely to see some more updates in the near future. Woo!)
> 
> I've found that MarvinSketch is too clever for its own good. Sometimes I want to simply write free-form labels instead of actual atoms or functional groups. And I don't like how the "atoms" are centered in their locations -- left-align, please. Finally, converting them to a reasonable vector graphic form that I'm satisfied with has been somewhat painful, but certainly not insurmountable.
> 
> With that all said, I have scripts and makefiles for doing the heavy lifting for all these conversions. Maybe someone will find them useful...
> 
> http://people.tamu.edu/~bjmcculloch/



I tried ChemDoodle for Linux and it is awesome. Not free but very very cheap.

----------


## yeayea

Hey All,

For those of you who are still interested in running ChemDraw in Ubuntu, I have ChemDraw 12 up and running with Wine 1.4 in Ubuntu 12.04!

Check out the WineHQ page on ChemDraw 12

I followed the instructions and installed from the .msi file and everything is working fine! The anti-aliasing was not working at first, but after installing .NET 2.0 with winetricks the structures look pretty good.

----------

